# Underground Halloween Haunt & Horror Music Hour is Up



## ComedyOfFears (Apr 17, 2009)

Our first Underground Music Show is up and ready for you to enjoy. These are a few of the bands who have joined forces with Comedy Of Fears Halloween Haunt & Horror Entertainment Show If you have a band or know of one to suggest please contact us. As you will hear it is not all exactly halloween music, we will play all kinds of tunes but you must be the owner or hold copyright in order to be considered to be used on the show.
<P>
If you wish to submit any news, convention info, gathering dates, charity event, zombie parties or anything to do with the haunt and horror industry please contact us...
<P>
Enjoy the music and send your feedback please, don'r forget to check out the Comedy Show too...
<P>


----------

